# הינך



## Ali Smith

שלום

What does הינך mean and how is it pronounced? Here's the context:

אזהרה

בהודעה זו אין נושא. האם הינך בטוח/ה שברצונך לשלוח אותה?

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## slus

In this context הינך means "you". It is commonly used but the Hebrew Academy recommends to avoid it. 
Maybe in this case it was chosen to avoid using another slash את/ה.


----------



## Drink

הינך is הנה + ך


----------



## Ali Smith

Thank you! So, it's pronounced _hinekh_ (feminine) and _hinekha_ (masculine)? Or _hinkha_ in the latter case?


----------



## Drink

Feminine is hinakh. Masculine is hin'kha.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! Two questions: 1. why did you put an apostrophe between "hin" and "kha"? 2. Can the 2fs form be pronounced hinekh too? Lambdin gives _only_ this form in his textbook (see attachment).


----------



## Drink

Lambdin's book is about Biblical Hebrew, correct?

If that's the case, then he's simply mistaken. The feminine occurs in the Tanach three times total as hinnākh, and zero times as hinnēkh.

As for the apostrophe, I guess I included it to emphasize that there is a shva na there, but also not over emphasize it because it is generally not pronounced in Modern Hebrew.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! How can you be sure it’s not a שווא נח though? I mean in the masculine form.


----------



## Drink

Because there's also a dagesh chazak.


----------

